# Maggie's First Haircut



## Gerri (May 13, 2012)

Maggie is turning one this month and after the snow and rain she was ready for her first haircut. I was a very nervous mom and terrified of what the groomer would do. I kept reading comments on the forum and looking at pictures and was still terrified of what would happen. 

The groomer came to the house and we talked through what I was looking for. As beautiful as long hair is since she loves all the bad weather and had a ball after the blizzard; keeping it long wasn't an option. I do brush her every day. 

I couldn't have been happier. She's sending me the pictures but I've attached a before and after. She has the long puppy cut I wanted and still has the fullness in the face and tail. I feel so relieved. 

flypig:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

she looks GREAT! COngratulations!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw she's beautiful!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice groom. You probably worried the groomer and she ws afraid of doing the best she could do. Groomers always like their clients neat and trimmed up and pretty. One day the groomers will understand that we like our Havs shaggy and messy looking.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Great job and so glad you were happy with the results! Maggie looks very sweet with her new 'do'


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Such a cute cut. I bet she's strutting around showing off her new look.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Maggie looks great!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maggie looks fantastic! After seeing her picture I took one of Maddie because she just got a big groom yesterday and I see some Maddie in Maggie. But the picture didn't turn out very good.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice cut - she looks wonderful!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely cut,she looks great,very pretty.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

First haircuts are so cute!


----------

